# Mangrove Monitor Care?



## Imported_tuatara (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey, i've been into reptiles for a while, and recently have gotten into monitors, i've had experience with many ackies before i really got into them, but because now i'm so into them would like to start to care for much larger monitors, but haven't found anything on the species i want the most, a mangrove monitor...from the research i've done i know the diet, and size of them, but i don't no the size of there enclosure, nor how hot/cold they like it.(any help with items for decor, or anything would also be very appreciated.)


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 31, 2017)

Danny Brown's book, "A Guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity" is good for info.
Basically their care is similar to Mertens' water monitors.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

ty!


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 5, 2017)

well after seeing someone clean their enclosure i may just stay clear of any monitors that spend a lot of time in water.....for now.


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 6, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Hey, i've been into reptiles for a while, and recently have gotten into monitors, i've had experience with many ackies before i really got into them, but because now i'm so into them would like to start to care for much larger monitors, but haven't found anything on the species i want the most, a mangrove monitor...from the research i've done i know the diet, and size of them, but i don't no the size of there enclosure, nor how hot/cold they like it.(any help with items for decor, or anything would also be very appreciated.)



Hi, I`m living in the U.K at this time (but from Melbourne) are V. indicus available in Oz now?


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 6, 2017)

Rarely, but yes. There are one or two breeders that I'm aware of.
Are they in the UK?


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Rarely, but yes. There are one or two breeders that I'm aware of.
> Are they in the UK?



Yes, they don`t seem to come in as commonly as they did a few years ago but they are still available.


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 6, 2017)

The Mitchell's water monitor is the one I haven't seen being kept or bred.


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 6, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Hey, i've been into reptiles for a while, and recently have gotten into monitors, i've had experience with many ackies before i really got into them, but because now i'm so into them would like to start to care for much larger monitors, but haven't found anything on the species i want the most, a mangrove monitor...from the research i've done i know the diet, and size of them, but i don't no the size of there enclosure, nor how hot/cold they like it.(any help with items for decor, or anything would also be very appreciated.)



Hi, they can get to at least 150cm in captivity (large males) so you`ll need a relatively large enclosure. I would recommend something in the range of 240L x 200W x 240H (cm) for one single adult (even bigger would be better, they`ll use every cm of space given the opportunity). A relatively large water container, and lots of very sturdy branches plus a soil/playsand mix substrate at least 30cm deep.
Basking surface temp between approx. 50 to 60c with a lowest ambient of approx. 24c in the coolest parts. The humidity needs to range between approx. 50 to 75% (the lower figure would be immediately around the basking site).


----------



## murrindindi (Aug 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> The Mitchell's water monitor is the one I haven't seen being kept or bred.




I`ve never seen those over here.


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Aug 6, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> The Mitchell's water monitor is the one I haven't seen being kept or bred.



Mitchell's are being kept and bred. Just not very common. I use to have a couple of Mitchell's but have since moved them on. Maybe one day I'll get more again.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 6, 2017)

that looks gorgous! if only i wasn't to lazy to clean their enclosures.....i'd probably get a mitchell's monitor, if i ever got a chance to keep one, then.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 15, 2017)

murrindindi said:


> Hi, I`m living in the U.K at this time (but from Melbourne) are V. indicus available in Oz now?



May or may not be picking up a new mangrove this weekend....



Imported_tuatara said:


> well after seeing someone clean their enclosure i may just stay clear of any monitors that spend a lot of time in water.....for now.





Imported_tuatara said:


> that looks gorgous! if only i wasn't to lazy to clean their enclosures.....i'd probably get a mitchell's monitor, if i ever got a chance to keep one, then.



It really isn't that bad. Cleaning up after my sandies is worse than my mertens, and he's twice the size in terms of sheer mass. 

If you had room/ability/tools, an easy way would be to build an enclosure around a poly bathtub. If you do it right (water-resistant construction, flashings etc) cleaning day is literally just hosing it out.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 15, 2017)

well, sandies are also a lot easier to obtain and cost alot less, or at least, if i can find something big enough for one it would cost less, otherwise it would be almost the same.......plus you only need a basic for sandies, and 98 a year is definetely better than 179 each year, imo.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 15, 2017)

(basic as in a basic wildlife license)


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 15, 2017)

$98 for a basic licence in Victoria? Wow.
And I was complaining how ours went up to $75.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 15, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> (basic as in a basic wildlife license)



V. Indicus and V. Mertensi are both on basic, it's only V. Mitchelli that requires advanced, IMO also the hardest to find anyway.

Indicus and mitchelli both have a hefty price tag, this is true. Mertens, not so much. Mangroves are worth it though.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 15, 2017)

i've never seen a mertens up for trade, though, have actually heard of more times one has been than with mitchells,all i'm really looking for is a 3-4 ft monitor that doesn't need a enclosure that is over 7000, and isn't over 700 itself, and i was thinking about a flavie, but mow instead just look around for maybe a V.indicus baby/young juvie, and see about how much that costs....tho, how much do you ever see them go up for?


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 16, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> i've never seen a mertens up for trade, though, have actually heard of more times one has been than with mitchells,all i'm really looking for is a 3-4 ft monitor that doesn't need a enclosure that is over 7000, and isn't over 700 itself, and i was thinking about a flavie, but mow instead just look around for maybe a V.indicus baby/young juvie, and see about how much that costs....tho, how much do you ever see them go up for?



~$1200 for a juvenile.


Edit: And I know of one available. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 16, 2017)

and i thought pygmy short tails were a lot. i'll consider it.....definetely won't be able to buy it for a few weeks tho, for several reasons, but maybe once i have everything set up.


----------

